# Hardwire Valentine 1



## runlikeaphish3 (Jan 10, 2010)

hey im looking to hardwire my valentine to my allroad .... does anyone have any product suggestions or guides on how to do this ?
anything would be appreciated


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i just did this the other day. i ran a phone cord down the headliner and A-pillar to the fuse box. then i cut open the cord and the middle 2 wires(there are 4 wires) are the ones you want to use. for me, red for hot, green for ground. i just put the ground onto a bolt that touched raw metal, and then the hot onto "block 75x" which is under the drivers knee panel. its kinda hard to see access, but its clearly labeled. oh an i also put a 2amp inline mini-fuse on the hot side. the nice thing about using block 75x is that it comes on whenever the ignition/accessories is on, so the radar turns on when i turn the car on.
hope that makes sense. i used a couple of writeups on audiworld to help me out.
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/elec105.shtml
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/elec62.shtml
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/elec80.shtml

_Modified by verb.move at 2:52 PM 1/10/2010_


_Modified by verb.move at 2:53 PM 1/10/2010_


----------

